# 

## anestar

Now własnie - było sporo na forum o podłogach, ale nic o ścianach. Kiedyś sprawa była prosta - lamperie...   :wink:

----------


## Maciek-MZM

Ja mam w garazu ktory jest w bryle budynku:
- na scianie wspolnej z pomieszczeniami mieszkalnymi styropian 10 cm klej , gips i farba
- na pozostalych tynk cementowo-wapienny gips i farba

Gwoli informacji na podlodze kafelki  :smile:

----------


## anestar

No własnie - farba, ale jaka? A może coś innego, żeby łatwo zmyć zabrudzenia i trudno było uszkodzić? Może nie sprecyzowałem w pierwszym poście, ale chodzi mi o tą ostatnia warstwę wewnątrz. Jak się sprawdzają np. płytki i do jakiej wysokości. Ktoś mi proponował tynk strukturalny. Co Wy na to?

----------


## Dominik!

Musisz zastanowić się co będziesz w tym garażu robił. Od samego trzymania samochodu nawet zwykla biała farba się nie ubrudzi. Natomiast jeśli będziesz ciął flexem to nawet na suficie będziesz miał slady  :big grin:  
Polecan natomiast niewielki cokół z płuyek lub jakieś zmywalnej farby.
Sczezrze mówiąc odradzam wszelakiej maści lamperie, bo nie wygląda to zbyt elegancko. Natomiast co do płytek to czemu nie? Pozostaje tylko kwestia kosztów...

----------


## Sp5es

Tynk cementowy (mocniejszy niż cementowo-wapienny) + farba lateksowa. Płytki na ścianach to bardzo droga impreza, 
Ewentualnie tynk kamyczkowy/mozaikowy.

----------


## mojave

ja jednak polecam płytki - rozwišzanie bardzo praktyczne i latwo utrzymac czystoć

----------


## xavi

> Tynk cementowy (mocniejszy niż cementowo-wapienny) + farba lateksowa. Płytki na ścianach to bardzo droga impreza, 
> Ewentualnie tynk kamyczkowy/mozaikowy.


Co do kosztów to tynk mozaikowy wychodzi cenowo jak średnie płytki w 2 gatunku - nie jest to tania inwestycja.

Można dać do pewnej wysokości płytki gresowe z marketu "takie na podłogę" - tanio, schludnie i solidnie.

----------


## Jerzysio

...jak nie ma tynku, to może plajsticzną boazerię na drewnianym ruszcie  :Confused:  
Tanie, praktyczne ( zmywalne ) no i samemu można położyć   :Roll:  
J

----------


## mironmk

mam na biało zmywalna farbą i po dwóch latach jest OK, ale od kiedy zmywam myjką podłogę- fakt przydałby sie cokół z płytek

----------


## Sp5es

> ja jednak polecam płytki - rozwišzanie bardzo praktyczne i latwo utrzymac czystoć



Farba lateksowa dobrego producenta, też praktycznaie kosztuje parę razy mniej. Nie oznacza, że płytki są złe - są za drogie.

----------


## Sp5es

> Napisał Sp5es
> 
> Tynk cementowy (mocniejszy niż cementowo-wapienny) + farba lateksowa. Płytki na ścianach to bardzo droga impreza, 
> Ewentualnie tynk kamyczkowy/mozaikowy.
> 
> 
> Co do kosztów to tynk mozaikowy wychodzi cenowo jak średnie płytki w 2 gatunku - nie jest to tania inwestycja.
> 
> Można dać do pewnej wysokości płytki gresowe z marketu "takie na podłogę" - tanio, schludnie i solidnie.


Tynk drobny 1,5 mm gubości  dobrych producentów to 3 kg/m2, dla standardowychj 5-6 kg/m2.  Nawet przy drogim, jakościowym dostawcy daje to ok 25 pln/2 + vat + robota. Jeszcze brakuje do płytek...

Ponadto robi sie tego po parędziesiąt m2 na dzień. Płytki to zabawa z reguły na tygodnie.

----------


## xavi

> Nawet przy drogim, jakościowym dostawcy daje to ok 25 pln/2 + vat + robota. Jeszcze brakuje do płytek...


Płytki gresowe 16zł m2 z VAT + klej 11zł za 25kg (starczy na ok 6m2) + średnia fuga 20zł / 5kg (starczy na ok 20m2) = ok 21zł/m2 z Vat bez robocizny.





> Płytki to zabawa z reguły na tygodnie.


 średnio wprawiony fachowiec na prostych ścianach (tzn. bez udziwnień- a takie są na ogół w garażach) kładzie do 20m2 na dniówkę. - przerabiałem to z autopsji   :Wink2:  

Fakt że robocizna przy tynku to ok 10zł/m2 a przy płytkach ok 15zł/m2 ale to tylko garaż i dla osoby z zacięciem majsterkowicza to czysta przyjemność  :smile:

----------


## Dominik!

> Napisał xavi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Sp5es
> 
> ...


Ten tynk o którym mówisz, to rozumiem taki, który po ułożeniu ma fakturę?

----------


## VIP Jacek

odświeżam wątek.    :big grin:  

Przymierzam się do położenia tynku kamyczkowego na ścianach w garażu. 
Co sądzicie o tym tynku, jak się sprawdza w użytkowaniu, czy można samemu go położyć i jak to się robi?
Jakie są kolory i jakiej firmy polecacie?
Czy można tynk kamyczkowy położyć także w kotłowni na paliwa stałe?

----------


## Wosto

> odświeżam wątek.    
> 
> Przymierzam się do położenia tynku kamyczkowego na ścianach w garażu. 
> Co sądzicie o tym tynku, jak się sprawdza w użytkowaniu, czy można samemu go położyć i jak to się robi?
> Jakie są kolory i jakiej firmy polecacie?
> Czy można tynk kamyczkowy położyć także w kotłowni na paliwa stałe?


Również o tym myślałem, ale moim zdaniem nie jest to najlepszy pomysł z uwagi na trudności z wyczyszczeniem takiej ściany, szczególnie w kotłowni - z kurzu od węgla ...
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mclear

płytka najtańsza ale to zawsze płytka  :Wink2:

----------


## pablitoo

> płytka najtańsza ale to zawsze płytka


Zgadzam się i potwierdzam - u nas na posadzce jak i na ścianach gres. Rozwiązanie na pewno droższe od farby ale o wiele praktyczniejsze . Jakikolwiek brud czy zanieczyszczenie - mop i woda z detergentem - chwila moment i ściany czyściutkie aż lśnią  :smile: 
Bardzo łatwe w utrzymaniu czystości i praktycznie wieczne ...

- polecam  :Lol:

----------


## VIP Jacek

*Wosto napisał:*


> Również o tym myślałem, ale moim zdaniem nie jest to najlepszy pomysł z uwagi na trudności z wyczyszczeniem takiej ściany, szczególnie w kotłowni - z kurzu od węgla ... 
> Pozdrawiam.


ale to co, myślisz, że on jest zbyt porowaty-chropowaty i będzie się brudził?

Słyszałem też, że się go dobrze myje-spłukuje samą wodą.
Także na takiej strukturze nie widać tak bardzo brudu jak np. na glazurze.
Poza tym, żeby płytki dobrze wyglądały, to też trzeba włożyć trochę pracy, a szczególnie jeśli chodzi o fugi.
Także garaż w płytkach, też do mnie nie przemawia.
Przypomina mi trochę masarnię.

----------


## Piotrek T

Dekoracyjne tynki mozajkowe są świetną alternatywą dla płytek na cokole jest sporo kombinacji kolorystycznych. Układanie tego tynku wymaga jednak pewnej wprawy

----------


## Wosto

> ale to co, myślisz, że on jest zbyt porowaty-chropowaty i będzie się brudził?


Dokładnie. Na zewnątrz spłucze się go wodą (lub deszcz to zrobi i po sprawie); natomiast w środku moim zdaniem tylko płytki - sam też będę je kładł na wiosnę.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pablitoo

> Poza tym, żeby płytki dobrze wyglądały, to też trzeba włożyć trochę pracy, a szczególnie jeśli chodzi o fugi.
> Także garaż w płytkach, też do mnie nie przemawia.
> Przypomina mi trochę masarnię.


Aby cokolwiek dobrze wygladało - zawsze trzeba włożyć w to trochę pracy ...
- także argument przeciw płytkom na ścianach bezsensowny ...

Odnośnie masarni - nie wypowiadam się - nie mam masarni ale mam garaż w płytkach i absolutnie nie czuję sie jak w masarni - wręcz przeciwnie - czysto , ładnie i schludnie - utrzymanie czystosci proste i nieuciążliwe - żadne tynki czy struktury nie bedą tak proste w utrzmaniu czystości - a nakład pracy włożony w ich dobre położenie bedzie porównywalny jak nie wiekszy z nakładem włożonym w położenie płytek ...

----------


## marynata

Odświeżam temat.
Jestem przed tynkami i tak zastanawiam się czy od razu(zamiast tynku tradycyjnego) nie zrobić w garażu i pomieszczeniach technicznych na części ścian(coś w rodzaju lamperii) jakiegoś tynku w kolorze,który mógłby być łatwy do czyszczenia.
Możecie podrzucić jakąś sensowaną myśl co to by mogło być?

----------


## Pascalt

Osobiście mam wielki garaż 2-stanowiskowy i raczej nie widzę go w płytkach na ścianie choć na podłodze pewnie będą, wraz z cokołem 15cm. Nie chodzi tutaj o trudność w wykonaniu, czy koszty, bo pewnie sam bym kładł, ale jakoś wizualnie by mnie chyba męczył... a tak po 5-7 latach można sobie pomalować, odświeżyć i garaż jak nowy. Poza tym farby lateksowe np. Beckersa, to praktycznie i mopem można myć...

----------


## ArekWLKP

również odświeżę temat. Mam budynek w którym mam osobno pomieszczenie na 2 auta oraz jedno do majsterkowania. Myślałem co ze ścianami i tak jak w pomieszczeniu do majsterkowania płytka to raczej na pewno tak w pomieszczeniu gdzie będą stały auta planuje nakręcić łaty pionowo i do tego położyć, mocując do łat oczywiście panel podłogowy. W szczeliny pomiędzy panelem a ścianą wrzucić styropian lub wełnę. Panel spokojnie można przetrzeć mopem czy szmatką więc w czystości utrzymać bardzo łatwo a i wygląd schludny. będzie się bardzo ładnie prezentować.

----------

